# Garage find, hoping to get an idea if value



## Raycincy (May 5, 2021)

Hi, got this bicycle on one of my property removals. When I looked up the serial number the website told me CONGRATS YOU HAVE AN ORIGINAL CHICAGO 1973 Schwinn. I know it's a Sports Tourer. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## THE STIG (May 5, 2021)

2 numbers


----------



## John G04 (May 5, 2021)

Conditions pretty rough, i’d be happy to get $30 for it


----------



## fattyre (May 5, 2021)

I’d put that back where you found it.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2021)

Are U sure it didn't say: "CONGRATS YOU HAVE AN GENUINE PIECE OF CRAP!"

No but seriously, if the paint wasn't trash that blue, circa 1974 would be desirable.

The parts and components on it, if ya wanna nickel and dime it, one piece  at a time on EPay, clean em up, probably get-cha more than a hunerd bucks in total. looks to be 26" frame/wheels. Otherwise, it usually takes more time and energy to earn, yeah, I said "EARN!" (prob less than minimum wage),  the money, selling cleaned and polished parts ,  yeah, put it back or clean it up real good and hope somebody would give ya 50 bucks for cleaning it. .


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2021)

Those were $200+ bikes back in the day and there are some that collect these. This one is rough and some of the parts are not original so the current value would be minimal. If it just needed a minor cleaning and tune up it would be worth a few bucks.

And welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## bloo (May 5, 2021)

Wow. Tough room. Isn't this one of the fillet brazed modules?


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2021)

bloo said:


> Wow. Tough room. Isn't this one of the fillet brazed modules?



Yah, brazed Cro-mo .


----------



## bobcycles (May 5, 2021)

don't let anyone see you with that thing....
they assume all sorts of bad stuff, tweaker, homeless etc etc


----------



## Raycincy (May 6, 2021)

I really appreciate all the replies. I usually recycle all of the metal I get except for unique items or really old ones. I think I'm going to fix it it up. I will send photos with progress.


----------



## HARPO (May 6, 2021)

I owned two, years ago. Tall frames, which were pretty hard to find, but they road great. 

Have fun with the refurbishment! If you're keeping it as just a project to hang onto for yourself, don't get in to deep.


----------



## Robert Troub (May 6, 2021)

Raycincy said:


> I really appreciate all the replies. I usually recycle all of the metal I get except for unique items or really old ones. I think I'm going to fix it it up. I will send photos with progress.



Don't, run away.....


----------



## bthoff (May 6, 2021)

Raycincy said:


> I really appreciate all the replies. I usually recycle all of the metal I get except for unique items or really old ones. I think I'm going to fix it it up. I will send photos with progress.



Good on you. The upside to a bike like this is you are gambling with house money. You aren't restoring the Mona Lisa, so any choice you like is a good choice. I'd sand this one down and rattle can it (I've had fair results with Spray.Bike paint) to get that sense of a big visual change.


----------



## Oilit (May 7, 2021)

This was one of Schwinn's higher end road bikes in it's time. This one has suffered years of neglect, but it's straight and mostly all there. It's worth fixing up if you have the time and the interest. These are a whole different animal than a Continental or Varsity.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 7, 2021)

It's not a junk bike by any means. This was one of Schwinn's mid-to-upper range bikes. It's worth cleaning up and reviving it.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2021)

looks to me like the crankset, rear derailer, and maybe wheels have been changed.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 7, 2021)

bthoff said:


> Good on you. The upside to a bike like this is you are gambling with house money. You aren't restoring the Mona Lisa, so any choice you like is a good choice. I'd sand this one down and rattle can it (I've had fair results with Spray.Bike paint) to get that sense of a big visual change.



bthoff, Rattle can or repainting any old bike is; to collectors, a forbidden sin.

It ruins original characteristics an identity and in most every case is good money wasted as, in terms of collectible value, does not increase monetary worth any more than it was before painting. U could say, take a 100 year old bike into consideration, old beat up original paint is prized more than repainted stuff, nostalgic. 

It may improve appearance but, unlike original baked on factory paints, if it's put back in service as indented originally, chips easy and looks like junk again.
Yet there's the golden rule: It's your bike and U can do whatever you like.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2021)

while not a great value in that condition, or even in good condition it looks like a bike that a paint job, new seat and some elbow grease and maybe replace the rusty cranks and chain rings would make into a good bike to ride. I'm sure I am not the only one here who likes to fix things up that are a mess. I do the same thing with old furniture. last dresser I did was in the dirt on a 3 walled building on a pig farm and it looked like it. 10 paint jobs, assorted screws stuck in it to hold it together. it was a mess and I made it pretty. just for fun.


----------



## tacochris (May 7, 2021)

I, for one, would love to see a bike like this made rideable with that "as found" patina intact because patina in the road bike world is seldom done and fairly rare.


----------



## bthoff (May 11, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> bthoff, Rattle can or repainting any old bike is; to collectors, a forbidden sin.
> 
> It ruins original characteristics an identity and in most every case is good money wasted as, in terms of collectible value, does not increase monetary worth any more than it was before painting. U could say, take a 100 year old bike into consideration, old beat up original paint is prized more than repainted stuff, nostalgic.
> 
> ...




However the new owner chooses to own it, we can all celebrate that it didn't end up in the scrap yard.


----------



## evilw (Jun 7, 2021)

Great Bikes! It would be fun to see how clean it could be made with a liberal application of elbow grease!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jan 7, 2022)

Raycincy said:


> Hi, got this bicycle on one of my property removals. When I looked up the serial number the website told me CONGRATS YOU HAVE AN ORIGINAL CHICAGO 1973 Schwinn. I know it's a Sports Tourer. Thanks for any info you can give me.View attachment 1404976



I see value here.. Hubs appear original, and if those chrome spokes clean up decent, wheels are worth about $250. The Brooks Professional saddle is rough, but still at least 40. Freewheel is original and difficult to find...50 minimum. Paint is shot and beyond collectable in its orig condition, but still a sweet frame to build on...50.


----------



## drglinski (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks like most of not all of the original components are there.   It's rough but a diamond to the right person.  Chromoly bikes are on a different class than any other Schwinn made.   I'd value it at 175-200 easy.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 11, 2022)

The nervar cranksets that are stock on those are like $70. Unfortunately someone replaced yours with some garbage cranks.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 17, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> while not a great value in that condition, or even in good condition it looks like a bike that a paint job, new seat and some elbow grease and maybe replace the rusty cranks and chain rings would make into a good bike to ride. I'm sure I am not the only one here who likes to fix things up that are a mess. I do the same thing with old furniture. last dresser I did was in the dirt on a 3 walled building on a pig farm and it looked like it. 10 paint jobs, assorted screws stuck in it to hold it together. it was a mess and I made it pretty. just for fun.



This tends to get forgotten. Remember to have fun. There's an art to knowing when you can get a little nutty with something. Not every project is a masterpiece


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2022)

Still waiting for the finished product.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 27, 2022)

vincev said:


> Still waiting for the finished product.



I think this Bro has gone off the grid to finish this one up. Don't stay awake waiting Vince.


----------

